# after rain in the turtle garden this AM



## terryo (Jun 13, 2014)

It's been raining here for two days and finally some sun, so I thought I'd take some pictures as most of the turtles were out. Some of the flowers are starting to come up.


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful, just beautiful. I always love seeing your Boxie and enclosure pics. 
Some of the Boxies have such cute expressions.


----------



## terryo (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you. Most of them are rescues. Others are babies that have grown up here.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2014)

I love, love, love your enclosures. It never ceases to amaze me that you can be under a couple feet of snow one week and have a beautiful, green and blooming garden the next. All we get here is frost, and it takes months for it to green up in the spring.


----------



## CharlieM (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful photos, awesome habitat and great collection of boxies!!! How often do you have young?


----------



## terryo (Jun 13, 2014)

Years ago when I had a bigger garden, I found babies every year. Then I had to re-home all my box turtles. Now I got into it again in the last 5 years, but I haven't seen any babies yet as most of them are still too young, except for the rescues I got last year. I never take in any eggs, just let nature do it's thing. There was a lot of activity last Spring and then again this Spring, so I'm sure I'll see something soon.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't decide what is prettier, the boxies face or the Coleus. Some box turtles have such grumpy looking faces, then others look so cheerful. Yours are just beautiful. I hope they do some breeding for you, as the offspring would be striking. I'd love to buy one from you if you get any babies...I have 2 Eastern's, a blind adult and that baby I sent you pictures of. His skin is black as coal, and he's turned in to a really easy keeper. He's a nice guy until he sees a red wiggler, then he turns into Godzilla. It's really cute, but it doesn't photograph well. Just a hatchling eating worms. Your garden is just beautiful. I hid it from my box turtles as I didn't want them to run away from their weed filled habitat... I try to convince them that they live in a great place...hahaha
You need to post more often, you have a talent (like Jacqui) for making beautiful habitats. And believe me, it is a talent, I don't have it...thanks for the pictures...


----------



## KevinGG (Jun 13, 2014)

That one coming out of the hide looks like a sea turtle!


----------



## mikeh (Jun 13, 2014)

Turtle box heaven. How big is your turtle garden for 11 boxies?


----------



## diamondbp (Jun 13, 2014)

great photos! It's a pleasure to see other peoples boxies and their enclosures  Impressed


----------



## terryo (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you all. The garden is 22 ft. x 7 ft. It used to be a big turtle pond....1,000 gal. There is plenty of places to hide and plenty of plants and toward the back is a cave that goes three more feet where they hibenate. There are nine turtles in there now. I had put the 4 little one's in there, but I took them out. I think they are still too small and I noticed some bullying going on, so I will try again next Spring. And then there is Finn who someone gave me who was a mess, but will never be able to close up all the way so he can't be in the garden either. Here's Finn His shell was soft, but is hard now and he's much better looking.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 13, 2014)

Your turtles expressions crack me up  and your enclosure truly is amazing! The colors and mixture of textures are deliscious


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 13, 2014)

He's beautiful! Couldn't he be put in a private part of the garden just during the day? I bring all of mine in at night and I think they really enjoy being out during the day...


----------



## kathyth (Jun 13, 2014)

I agree that your talent is like Jacqui's. The pictures and turtles are just stunning.
A piece if heaven in your yard. I just love it!


----------



## terryo (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you. Maggie, Finn is out now day and night in a small enclosure. He has to come in for the Winter, and if the weather gets too cool I bring him in. He's very small for his age and can't close his shell, but he's out for the Summer enjoying the sun. This is Naomi. Her shell is cut up and put together, and she's missing a tail, and one eye is sometimes closed a bit, but she is the sweetest little turtle. I love her so much. Comes right up to you to see what you're doing. Just a sweetie.


----------



## bigred (Jun 13, 2014)

Very nice, everything is beautiful and I just love box turtles. Your pics make me want to get some


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 13, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen TerryO's hands? She's a bit-of-the-Irish ya' know... she has 10 ( count 'em ).. 10 green thumbs!!!

I have this really old dictionary.. I mean back around 1896 or something - it's about twice the thickness of a coffee-table Bible.. literally! There is not a single word in it that can define the beauty of TerryO's turtle garden.

It was raining when I got up so I went out cruisin' my favorite roads that wander around this manmade lake where the rich park their small yachts, etc. So I have to drive past them to get to the undeveloped "back 40" where the turtles and deer and wild turkey roam!

Saw this one in these folks driveway so I pulled in.. opened the door and snapped a few pics.. then backed on outta there! I wonder what they thought.





Thought of you TerryO.. wished I could pick one up for you and send it to you - but ole Bubba would have a coronary if he saw me pick one up here!!!


----------



## terryo (Jun 13, 2014)

LOL! Thanks for the nice compliments and thinking of me Terry. Beautiful Box Turtle!


----------



## Candy (Jun 13, 2014)

Those are gorgeous pictures of your boxies and their enclosures Terry. Is that magazine going to come back and do another feature on your backyard soon?  They should.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice pics as always, but I gotta ask. What exactly is rain?


----------



## cdmay (Jun 14, 2014)

TerryO is the surely one of the best box turtle managers that there is! If those guys only knew how spoiled they are.


----------



## turtlelou (Jun 14, 2014)

Beautiful! Do they hunt for their own food too? I see you feed them but I was wondering if they still hunt .


----------



## terryo (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks again. Yes they do hunt. Each Spring, I throw in about 200 worms. The worms dig in all over so they are always hunting. I feed them every AM in the Summer. Heres a little GC that will be in the house for a few more years. He goes out with me for an hour or two when I'm working in the flower garden just to get some sun.


----------



## Zoobythesea (Jun 14, 2014)

So beautiful! The garden and the turtles! I would love to incorporate some plants into my outdoor enclosure. Could you share some of the plant names that you have growing here???


----------



## guille24 (Jun 14, 2014)

AMAZING !! Such a beautiful enclosure and your box turtles are so beautiful they look so healthy and active , "I want some box turtles !!!!lol


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 14, 2014)

How can we not like the enclosure or Box turtles of yours?? It is just amazingly beautiful.


----------



## terryo (Jun 14, 2014)

Zoobythesea said:


> So beautiful! The garden and the turtles! I would love to incorporate some plants into my outdoor enclosure. Could you share some of the plant names that you have growing here???


Thank you everyone for all the nice compliments.
There's plenty of creeping jenny. I have to keep pulling some out all Summer or it will take over, but I like it for a ground cover as the turtles can walk all over it and it never dies. Two very big hosta's for them to sit under and they draw slugs, which they love, lots of "never dies" which will flower soon. I don't know the real name, but we call them never die's because they come up each year and spread. Day lilies, because I love them. Elephant ears...just love their colors. Coleus, love their colors too. Ornamental grass that shoots up little purple flowers, and a hardy hibiscus that makes very big red flowers, and some kind of sedum that I put around the pond because that comes up each year and flowers and spreads. Oh, I had a small fig tree in there but it died and didn't come up this Spring. This was a terrible Winter here and lots of people I know lost their fig trees. I still have others though, and I'll put another one in there soon. It really looks pretty when everything flowers, but then you can hardly see the turtles, which is a good thing.


----------



## turtlelou (Jun 23, 2014)

Did the turtles eat the figs?


----------



## terryo (Jun 23, 2014)

Figs are a favorite with the Box Turtles and my Cherry Head also. I have a few fig trees and it looks like two made it. I thought they were all dead because of this awful Winter we had, but they are coming up from the roots now.


----------



## Carol S (Jun 24, 2014)

Beautiful pictures. Such cute expressions on the turtles faces. Some look like they are smiling. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 13, 2015)

Terryo I just LOVE looking at your turtle gardens. I am still dreaming and planning to have my own.


----------



## terryo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you. I forgot all about this old thread. I'll have to take some more pictures this coming Spring.....if it ever gets here. lol


----------



## LoriS (Jan 14, 2015)

Gorgeous Boxies!!! I love them in the natural garden.


----------



## Nijia_Tortoise (Jan 15, 2015)

Just love your boxers ! Very cute.
Can I ask what do you mean rescue? I am willing to be volunteer for non-profit turtle/tortoise organization.


----------



## terryo (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a friend who runs a rescue not too far from where I live, and sometimes she has some box turtles that cannot be released into the wild, so she adopts them out. That's where I got some of mine. Others people gave me. See if there's any rescue's near you or in your area. They always need help.


----------



## Nijia_Tortoise (Jan 16, 2015)

terryo said:


> I have a friend who runs a rescue not too far from where I live, and sometimes she has some box turtles that cannot be released into the wild, so she adopts them out. That's where I got some of mine. Others people gave me. See if there's any rescue's near you or in your area. They always need help.


Great ! Thank you. I will do research on that.


----------

